# Seahorses and Tankmates



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to know if anyone keeps seahorses. If so, what breeds do you recommend? I am looking forward to keeping Seahorses within the next four months and I would also like to know the range of tank-mates that I can keep with the seahorses.

My future tank will be 150 gallons-210 gallons and I also have a spare 55 gallon tank. Should I use that just in case I can't keep seahorses with other fish? or just use it to breed and culture food?

I have much to learn about how I should go about keeping seahorses. Please leave information (instead of discouraging me to not keep seahorses yet). I would appreciate it greatly.


----------

